# R.I.P. Jon Lord



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

Deep Purple's keyboardist died today. What a sad day.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...s-deep-purple-guitarist-age-71_n_1677121.html


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It sure is. Posted it in the classical forum in view of his later works:
http://www.talkclassical.com/20325-rip-jon-lord.html#post328165


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2012)

I love that video (I have the entire concert on DVD), but it drives me crazy that the camera rarely focuses on Ritchie Blackmore! Still, the footage of Jon Lord is great, which is the point here.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

That's really sad. I've liked Deep Purple since I was a teenager in the late 70s.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this. Made In Japan was one of my first albums as a young teen back in the day.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

do the math and we are entering era where the 70s metal heroes going to vanish soon.... oh no.
Lord of hammond, rip.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

jurianbai said:


> do the math and we are entering era where the 70s metal heroes going to vanish soon.... oh no.
> Lord of hammond, rip.


Very true and immeasurably sad.

Alas, the Demon C strikes again (I have lost two family members in the last two and half years to this vile illness - one to the same form of Cancer).

John Lord was the soul of Deep Purple, his interplay with Blackmore and the late Tommy Bolin was fantastic and as a soloist he was one of a kind.

I cannot comment on his classical output as I only acquired Boom The Tingling Strings about a week before I heard the news.

At least he is not suffering any longer. RIP.


----------

